# Hi Everyone :)



## october_mav (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi !

My name is Justyna, I come from Poland and I am 21 years old.

I m rising mantids from 3 years, but I m still looking to new knowledge about him, they are really fascinated me.

I have same photos about my breeding of mantids, I will add them to this site  

What I can say more about myself ? You will know something about my for same short time.

Regards for every mantids fanatic


----------



## revmdn (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello Justyna! Nice to meet you, and glad to have you here. I look forward to seeing your pictures and seeing you around the posts on the forum.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome Poland from OHIO!


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome. I see you have found it.


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 17, 2009)

welcome from cali


----------



## mantidian (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome from SG


----------

